# Kohler K161



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a Kohler K161 of mid 70s vintage,I'm wondering if anyone makes a electronic ignition kit to replace the points and condenser? setting the gap as per the manual specs.creates a very weak spark.I have experimented with various gaps to create the brightest and best spark.I have found it very time consuming to do this.....As usuall thanks for all your expert advice.:thumbsup:Scotty


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

they do make on its called mega-fire ignition modual ive used them in the past and they work great


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't say I ever used or seen one,but found them on both ebay and amazon for sale. It consists of what appears to be a jumper wire,a screw,a couple of wire caps,and the module. How exactly do you attach it,and to what? Do you eliminate the pionts and condensor altogether by removing them,or just disconnect and attach the module?


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

bgbass said:


> they do make on its called mega-fire ignition modual ive used them in the past and they work great


how will that work ?


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow!!! Sure seems funny e-bay seller says it fits 95% of small engines but can't say for sure what it fits.Can't wait to send him my credit card#HA,HA,


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

It will NOT work with a battery ignition like you have . check the coil and the condenser. It has to be a Kohler coil . Kohler part numbers: 2311281S, 41 519 21-S


----------

